# Ohio Walleye Federation 2018 Tentative Schedule



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

*11-05-17*:


The Ohio Walleye Federation anticipated 2018 Tournament Schedule is listed below. These dates are pending permits from the State Park Authorities and are subject to change based on availability.


*The 2018 In Land Lake Circuit:*

April 22nd Sunday Mosquito Lake State Park (Launch TBD)

May 6th Sunday Berlin Lake (Launch TBD)

June 3rd Sunday Pymatuning Lake (New Bower Launch)


June 30th Saturday Lake Milton (Pointview Ramp) Day 1 2018 Championship

July 1st Sunday Mosquito Lake State Park (Launch TBD) Day 2 2018 Championship


2018 ILC Points Payouts will be awarded

2018 2 Day Championship returns

2018 Walleye Cup will be awarded


*The 2018 Lake Erie Challenge:*

July 14th Saturday (Blow Day July 15th Sunday )-Geneva State Park


These dates were selected to allow participants to fish other tournament circuits, the NTC, and minimize tournament overlap based on prior year’s schedules.


More details to follow.


The OWF Committee


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting this early. Looks like another fun season.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just to let you know. I already cleared it with Berlin I will be having a Team Bass Xtreme open tournament on May 6th going out of Bonner rd. Talked to them a couple weeks ago.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

What ramp are we using @ Mosquito on 4/22 Lunker?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

For the TBX Team event I believe it is the main State park ramp off 305.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes, it will be the state ramp at rt 305, next to the dam. FYI.... its Sat 4/21


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

As for Berlin, if you are going out of Bonner road we will go out of Les's. But I am not sure how you cleared it a couple weeks ago when they only start taking applications on November 1st


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

SB2 said:


> As for Berlin, if you are going out of Bonner road we will go out of Les's. But I am not sure how you cleared it a couple weeks ago when they only start taking applications on November 1st


Berlin doesn't use permits like the other area lakes. You have to call the District 3 wildlife office and clear the date and ramp with Curt Wagner. He is Phil Hillmans replacement. He doesn't do permits but needs to know when and what ramp that way booking more then one tournament on the same ramp is avoided. I talked to him before Nov. 1st and it wasn't an issue.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

How on earth did this turn into a bass tournament thread? Get those easy to catch fish off this walleye post. lol 
Now I am all confused who is doing what and when?


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Blue Walleye, the original post is still the OWF's tentative schedule. If you have any questions give me a call

Thanks Steve
330-608-8161


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

SB2 said:


> Blue Walleye, the original post is still the OWF's tentative schedule. If you have any questions give me a call
> 
> Thanks Steve
> 330-608-8161


Steve are you or anyone from OWF going to be doing any of the outdoor shows to sign people up? Will come out and sign up if you are at any of the area shows.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I went to the one at Ravenna marine last year it was a very nice open house there with good seminars I enjoyed it and have been watching to see if they are doing it again but have not seen anything as of yet. Please post if you are.


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

We will be at the Ravenna Marine Open House on 3-24 and 3-25, you can register there if you would like. 

These date are a lock:

*The 2018 In Land Lake Circuit:*

April 22nd Sunday Mosquito Lake State Park (State Park Ramp)

May 6th Sunday Berlin Lake (Les's Bait Shop)

June 3rd Sunday Pymatuning Lake (New Bower Launch)


June 30th Saturday Lake Milton (Pointview Ramp) Day 1 2018 Championship

July 1st Sunday Mosquito Lake State Park (State Park) Day 2 2018 Championship


2018 ILC Points Payouts will be awarded

2018 2 Day Championship returns

If you have any questions give me a call

Thanks 
Steve 
330-608-8161


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Great sounds good Steve. Thanks


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Please follow the man's advise and call him direct. Thanks!


----------

